# Briggs and Stratton 18hp VTwin



## Chevyman22360 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a Briggs and Stratton 18 hp Vtwin on my Woods 6180 mower and am having problems with oil sucking up into the air filter. I am using straight number 40 engine oil. I have it filled to the dipstick mark or maybe a little below. The mower has approximately 650 hours on it. Any ideas what might be wrong and what needs to be done to fix? Thanks in Advance


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

It sounds like a leak in the crankcase. Check the o-ring in the dipstick cap, make sure it is not damaged or missing.


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

Your problem is likely to be either a clogged air filter or a damaged PCV valve.


----------



## maurice6565 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'M WORKING ON ONE RIGHT NOW A WOODS 6180 WITH THE SAME PROBLEM.
THE CROSS HATCH IN THE CYLINDER WALLS ARE MORE THAN LIKELY GONE WAS ON MINE , BRIGGS USE'S TOO HARD OF A TOP RING IN THE ENGINE WEARING DOWN THE CROSS HATCH . TO FIX THIS PULL THE PISTONS AND HONE THE CYLINDER WALLS, INSTALL NEW RINGS .


----------

